
Usenix NSDI '19 Presentation Slim: OS Kernel Low-Overhead Container Overlay Ntwk - bmullan
https://www.usenix.org/conference/nsdi19/presentation/zhuo
======
nwrk
Repo: [https://github.com/danyangz/slim](https://github.com/danyangz/slim)

